# Turkey. Jan 2011



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello.

Further to our Greece posting http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-100219-.html

We crossed over into Turkey at Ipsala and headed down to Eceabat, on the Galipoli peninsular, free camping over night at the War Graves visitor centre about 3km to the north east on the D550. No problems. No facilities.

We crossed the Dardanelles to Canakkale on the hourly ferry (35 TL - £14, for a camper and 2 adults), and we are quite chuffed to be here with the bus for the first time in Asia. I know, we need to get out more.

Having had our expectations lowered about the archaeological site at Troy (15 TL - £6pp), we didn't expect a lot,,,, and that was for the best. In the end, we thought it was worth to 3km diversion for a picnic lunch and an hour to look round.

There is a small family campsite in the village, visible from the road. (30 TL pn inc elec and wifi). I wished I had stopped there now to make use of the internet to listen to Forest's victorious double against Derby (ehem....sorry.... it doesn't happen often) but it was now raining and we decided to get on the road. There was one motor home on the site, a family of Brit's...... the only ones we have seen (in fact the only motor home at all) up to now.

The roads down this way are fairly dire (ok....perhaps not by Albanian standards), but they are bone shakers, pitted with deep holes or roughly patched/overfilled.

Free camping seems fairly easy. The second night we stopped by an Aegean beach in a resort 15km west of Edremit (Akcay) with no problem. Another lovely evening turned into thunderstorms...... and that weather continues off and on now at Selcuk (Garden Camping - price ?).

The roads get a great deal better around 50km north of Izmir, and the dual carriageway and motorway through Izmir itself is straight forward, busy in places and the motorway south (toll) is excellent up to now.

Through Greece and Turkey we have been using our Garmin Nuvi 1390t, with maps preloaded for Greece (Urban areas and inter town roads) and Turkey (Main roads), with various POI's downloaded, and is is doing a good job, especially in urban areas..... saving us an lot of angst looking out at every turn for our road.

Off to look at Selcuk and Ephesus.

Best wishes.

Ruth and Barry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ruth & Barry;

Thanks for posting this, we are doing similar later in the year so will follow your travels with interest.

Can I ask what maps you are using please ?

Pete


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Peejay.

Turkey - Rough Guide Map. 1:1,100,000. 1 inch = 17.4 miles. Plastic, weatherproof.

We're not going wildly 'off piste' in our time here. That, together with the Garmin has easily proved sufficient up to now. 

I flicked through most of the Turkey maps at Stanford's and decided on this. It has many of the ancient sites marked on it but isn't too unweildly. We're also using the Rough Guide book for Turkey. 

No.... no shares, sponsorship or commission.

Best wishes

Barry


----------



## cagri (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,

You can get some useful information on http://www.casavan.com/camping.asp about motorhome campings in Turkey.

I am living in Turkey so if you need any information please fell free to contact.

Have a safe drive,

Cagri


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi StanDub,
we did a similar thing over 20 years ago but in the oposite direction. We went via Istanbul, up to the Black Sea to Sile near Fenner and then down to Antalya and around the coast up to the Cannakale (spelling ?) ferry and Gallipoli.
Good to hear the up to date prices and thanks for the Garmin bit as we have the same Garmin.
Please keep the reports coming as we will be watching with interest.
Have a great time


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for this informative post. We are interested in visiting Turkey/Crete/Greece next winter but are reading mixed reports. We would be very interested in hearing more details of your trip.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello again.

Hi Peter and Linda. We followed your Greek posts with great interest. Everything has been fine so far and we've had no problem free camping in towns and villages, by the side of beaches and lakes out of season. 

At the moment we are at Oludeniz, parked on the beach front. There is one bar/restaurant open with free/open wifi and a shop for essentials (bread, etc). Motor home essentials (water and emptying) are straight forward and it's a great beach. An excellent spot for settling down for a while.

Current prices. Diesel is 3.30 TL ( £1.35) upwards, and unleaded is 4 TL upwards (£1.65). Shop around. A locally baked loaf is around 1 TL (£0.41p). A beer (500 ml) in the supermarket is around 2.50 TL – 3.50 and a large beer in a bar 4 – 5 TL. Wine and spirits are more expensive than home. A sit down Turkish pizza is 8 TL and eating out isn't expensive. 

The meat in supermarkets (no pork based products) is excellent quality, better than at home. Chicken seems to come in crowns as opposed to filets.

Without going into personal details......we had cause to call out an English speaking doctor (in Selcuk) in order to obtain treatment for a problem picked up in Greece. Treatment took place in a private clinic and the tests, treatment and care were all done in house (including x-ray) and were quick and professional. The Doctor gave us his card offering us his help anywhere / anytime, over the phone if necessary. A great guy.

Moral - don't have a cold coffee frappe in a cafe.

We called upon the new Nationwide Travel Insurance (worldwide – extended stay options) who dealt with the payment ( £50 excess) with the minimum of fuss or inquisition. 

All is now well on the way to being sorted and we are enjoying the sun.

There aren't many folks down here, in fact two days ago we met our first to speak to, a British couple who are coming towards the end of their first three month visa. They say that they also have had a great trip. Hello C & L if you read this.... I know you'll have a laugh.

Catch you later.

Barry and Ruth.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

HI StanDup.
You mention Oludeniz.
We stayed on a campsite there, the one right at the side of the lagoon and we used to wade across the lagoon to the main beach.
In all the holiday brochures it shows a great looking beach and it is but it's not sand but shingle. Though a nice location!
Incidentally our Niece is opening a restaurant in Dalaman, opens mid March, we might even visit her. They flew out last week.
Lovely turquoise sea.
I bet we wouldn't recognize it now, I remember Bodrum from the first time that we went, (before charter flights)we returned about 3 years later and we never even got out of our vehicle. It was so spoilt!
Enjoy your time there.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Just checking in...........a quick post as the Turkish Turquoise coast and the warm sunny weather is an wonderfully effective antidote to 'tinterwebitus'. Symptoms ....... an agitated spouse, hours of the day stolen in front of your eyes, laptop fan blowing all the time.

We are out of season......we are south of Marmaris (Kas to be exact) ..... and this time of year and this region are superb for motorhoming. especially free camping.

Easy going, warm (often hot) and friendly, with easy access to all that motorhomers need in respect of energy, water and waste. 

Look......I'll fill in some of the gaps later. 

Best wishes

Ruth and Barry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

StanDup said:


> Look......I'll fill in some of the gaps later.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Ruth and Barry


Thanks Barry, it sounds lovely.

I'd be particularly interested in any wildcamp spots you'd like to share.

Pete


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Ooohhh I am all jealous now LOL.

Is the beach you refer to in Olu Deniz known as Sugar Beach........formerly Bob's bar and beach.

It was there that my best friend Sonesta, saw motorhomes parked up in the Spring time (first two weeks of the package holiday season) and decided that it would be a dream to have one. On return from the package holiday they talked and talked about getting one. Eventually owning their first Kon Tiki several months later. 

We quite liked the idea and bought a caravan........later on changing to a motorhome. And the rest as they say is history.

Had it not been for our package holiday that year.........and seeing the motorhomes on that beach, maybe now we would still be getting on planes etc.

My dream would be to park up in Olu Deniz or several other places in Turkey (Turunc, Bitez & Gumusluk to name a few) in our very own motorhome.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Some pictures of the beach at Oludinez, with the lagoon in the background.

We parked on the east end of the beach itself, and had aerial visitors each morning from 11am onwards, using our solar panels for target practice.





































You've largely got the place to yourself, with Rhodes on the horizon some nights at sunset.


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

StanDup said:


> Some pictures of the beach at Oludinez, with the lagoon in the background.
> 
> We parked on the east end of the beach itself, and had aerial visitors each morning from 11am onwards, using our solar panels for target practice.
> 
> ...


OMG looks like paradise. Wish I was there.
Julie


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

StanDup said:


> Some pictures of the beach at Oludinez, with the lagoon in the background.


Hi Stan,

If you are still in Oludeniz could you go to the second campsite and say hello and give my regards to our Danish friends (Sonja & Bjorn) who are camped there with their caravan.










This is what the road looked like 6 years ago when they laid new sewer pipes, we were trapped on the site for 10 days.

Don.

In sunny (30C) Perth, OZ soaking up the sunshine.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks very much for your updates you have restored our confidence. Sounds lovely.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Well......... we are out of Turkey and had a brilliant time. I'm not going to go into all of the sights and experiences to be had as they are well documented elsewhere.

We broadly took the coastal route down the Aegean and Mediterranean, spending most of our time in the warmth around the Turquoise Coast before turning around at Finike. 

In the end time was running short so abandoned plans to get up to Istanbul..... saving that and a 'shed load' of other historical/geological sights for another time. 

In stead of retracing our route, we considered sailing across the Aegean to Athens, but this was an expensive option, costing around 500 Euro, largely to get from the Turkish coast onto a Greek Island (i.e. Rhodes). The Greek leg of the trip was better value.

On the whole the weather was comparable with what we have experienced in Spain and on the Algarve, with the exception of two big storms that were powerful enough to throw the street furniture around. 

We received nothing but friendly interest from the locals who left us alone to free camp. We camped by beaches and in resorts without a problem. The only time we got it wrong was when we pulled up by the waterside in Fethiye for a lunch, to be asked to move on when we had parked too close to a Generals house.

Overall we met a trickle of other motor homers.... all doing it their own way, a few heading around the corner into Syria, etc. 

Several people renewed their Turkish Visa whilst we were there and at the moment it seems fairly straight forward to secure a second three months from Kas harbour, by taking the short ferry crossing to Meis (Greek Island) as a foot passenger, after getting permission from the harbour Customs Office to briefly leave Turkey without the motor home. (Crossing is 22 Euro return pp plus 15 Euro for the Visa). Other attempts from Marmaris (crossing to Rhodes) were frustrated by bureaucracy and cancelled crossings.

Time is an issue when travelling down into the country. It would be difficult to try and get the most out of a visit to the south in say a month. You could easily enjoy a stay in the north, perhaps around Gallipoli, but in the winter the weather is like northern Spain. To get the most out of a trip to the south you need closer to 2 months, and then (like us) you feel that there is so much more to be seen. 

OK, I hesitate to mention these points, but when you are stocking up in Alexanderopolis, Greece, some things are nice to know. So …....... after nine weeks away in Turkey, what little comforts did we wish we had brought with us? 

The Turks don't do much in the line of cheese apart from a crumbly curd that they eat for breakfast or put in Gozleme pancakes, or a tasteless mozzarella type block for going on Pide (Turkish Pizza).

There's no Lidl in Turkey and wine is average quality and relatively expensive.... the same goes for stronger tipples which are very expensive. Bear in mind that like Morocco......you are crossing out of the EU, so there are customs allowances.

There are a couple of Pork shops around Fethiye/Oludeniz (catering for the ex-pat trade) but the quality is poor.... everything is frozen and very expensive. 

A brief note on the motorway system, such as it is at the moment around Izmir, Istanbul, etc. The motorway entrance and exit booths are not staffed and you can only exit the network by paying with a KGS (motorway) card. As you enter you will see some lanes marked KGS, the idea being that you offer the card up to the electronic reader at the point of entry and exit. We didn't understand the process at Izmir, so sailed through the entry points, stopping at our exit (Selcuk) and buying a card at an office there for 20 TL. The Izmir – Selcuk section was around 7 TL. We used the card without difficulty on other sections to eat up most of our balance and we didn't need to top it up.

I have listed below the places we stumbled across to free camp. They all served their purpose and we felt perfectly safe. Some stop overs were particularly nice and I have hesitated to be specific because they could be spoiled. All of that said, our experience has been that out of season you really don't need a list because we found it very easy. Find somewhere you like and you will probably find somewhere appropriate to park up.

Eceabat War Memorial Cap Park.
N 40.20424
E 026.35485
Large car park with no facilities except rubbish bins, about 3km from the Canakkale ferry. Suitable for a stay of several nights if necessary. Anzac beach is close by.
We also parked in the ferry car park itself, alongside the Dardanelles, which was fine and not too noisy.

Coastal resort, Akcay, approx 10km west of Edremit. 
N 39.58456
E 026.88522
Fairly large car park by beach front promenade, adjacent to outdoor club premises, not used out of season. Cafes and restaurants nearby. Suitable for an overnight stay.

Garden Camping Selcuk
Italian owned, Camping Garden is the only camp site we know of in the town although an option is to stay on the coast at Kusadasi, around 20 minutes drive away. In January 2011, Garden Camping was a quagmire, the showers were out of order (no water) and getting fresh water was by arrangement. Despite this the site was expensive at 15 Euro per night and the owners pressed hard to be paid in Euro. No receipt. Owners will also try and sell you a carpet. 

Koycegiz Lake. Waterside parking.
N 36.95944
E 028.67490
A huge inland lake in the middle of citrus fruit producing country. We parked opposite the campsite at the north end of the town. The lake is used for leisure and serious training for water sports.

Fethiye town.
N 36.62551
E 029.11822
Large car park in the town but close to water front. Three others were free camping there. Opposite another car park outside the sports stadium which is used for a vegetable market on some days. Water available.

Oludinez.
A lovely spot in February 2011, when it was warm and sunny. Up to late March there are plenty of options for Free Camping, and we think it is possible April onwards, but away from the sea front. The occupants of one other van had been free camping long term. There are a couple of bread/veg shops open out of season. Toilet facilities nearby and spring water available at or near the Mosque. Laundry facilities at the top of the hill, before descending the steep but good road down to the resort. An excellent place to spend some time.

Kas harbour.
N 36.19845
E 029.63961
You can park in the harbour (charge ??) or possibly free camp on a small patch of land adjacent to Smileys Restaurant, on the right opposite the entrance to the harbour itself. Both spots can be noisy at night. Don't feel obliged to eat/drink at 'Smileys' (Dutch owned). Water available at the Mosque nearby and public toilets next to the Mosque for a small charge. Electric points in the harbour car park.

Kas. 1 km east of the town at Buyuk Cakil beach.
N 36.19161
E 029.65190
Ample parking next to pleasant stony beach, with a few restaurants, closed out of season. Water available.
Approach road through Kas was fine for our medium sized (7.2m) van, but might be a challenge for large RV's.

Kas Camping on the road to the peninsular.
N 36.19834
E 029.63254
A lovely waterside camp site, not to be confused with another site on the main approach road north of Kas (opposite the new harbour). This site is opposite the ancient arena and next to Kas hospital. No sand but waterside platforms for bathing or swimming with the turtles. Sloping, with terraced pitches. Again, not suitable for RV's. Good facilities including hot showers, water and waste. An easy 10 minute walk into Kas town where there are plenty of places to eat and drink and browse. Each of our three neighbours came for a couple of nights and have stayed for weeks/months. 25 TL (£10) in February 11 inc elec. Friday market. On a couple of occasions we saw vans Free Camp for a night near the site, on the roadside heading back into Kas.

Finike Fishing Harbour.
N 36.29536
E 020.15044
As you enter the town on the coastal road from the north you will see the marine harbour on the right, with the entrance at the traffic lights. Just a few yards after the traffic lights there is a fork to the right, which leads around the back to the fishing harbour. Cafe / restaurant on site. Toilets nearby. 

Turkey in a motor home was a new and contrasting experience for us, with it's rugged landscape, lovely easy going people, and world class historical sights. There is a slight feel of Morocco about it....(a little rough at the edges.... big sky's....call for prayers, etc) but you are left alone a little more......... oh, and you can get a beer.

It isn't that expensive, especially if you don't mind free camping from time to time. There's no ACSI discount but sites aren't that expensive in the first place (perhaps with the exception of Selcuk, which is over priced for the low season). 

That's it. By all means, PM us or get back to me if you have any specific questions. 

Our van is now in temporary storage in Greece while we are at home in 'Blighty' for 2-3 weeks, annoying the family. 

Best wishes

Barry and Ruth


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Barry, thats an excellent round up of your trip, thanks for sharing it and also for the wildcamp spots.

Pete


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks amazing, have saved your information for our pending trip in 2011!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Barry,

Glad the trip went well.

Kas Camping.

The last time we were in Kas (Mar 2006) the entrance to the site was not good at all. The steep drive down to the pitches was deeply rutted due to the rain having washed a lot of the top soil away. The facilities are some of the best in Turkey and the views from the front pitches are grand.

We have free camped on Kas harbour for many years (Feb - Mar) and have never had to pay for parking overnight. The harbour car park toilets are useful for emptying the loo when it is quiet.

Here's a couple of pics of Kas harbour taken in March 2006.



















A very nice quiet spot for a very relaxing time is the mud pools/thermal baths at Saltaniye on Lake Koycegiz see HERE there's room for about five vans along the lakeside. A hook up is available but only for the first two/ three vans.



















The pools are open all year, we were there in March and had the place almost to ourselves. It is a very remote spot so make sure you have provisions for your stay. Water is available.

In the season boat loads of tourists come from Dalyan but it quietens down in the evening.

GPS coords N36.874731 E28.601128

Safe travelling.

Don

Barry, very sorry to have hijacked your thread.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

No problem Don...... Chuck in. We were grateful for you previous posts.

Barry


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

We are interested in over-wintering on the S. coast of Turkey but would like to do one journey at least mainly by ferry.

A shame that ferries are no longer running between Italy and Turkey, and not much runs after end October.

The only way seems to be Italy-Greece, Greece to Rhodes, Kos etc, then we understand if you can get an mh on a ferry to Turkey it costs 1 arm, 1 leg . . .

Also, we would want to fly back to the UK for 2 weeks mid-Jan, but it seems this is illegal !
Perhaps we would have to leave the van on Rhodes or Kos?
Sledgehammers and nuts . . .

Any informed input welcome.

Helen


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Turkey by sea*

We are interested in over-wintering on the S. coast of Turkey but would like to do one journey at least mainly by ferry.

A shame that ferries are no longer running between Italy and Turkey, and not much runs after end October.

The only way seems to be Italy-Greece, Greece to Rhodes, Kos etc, then we understand if you can get an mh on a ferry to Turkey it costs 1 arm, 1 leg . . .

Also, we would want to fly back to the UK for 2 weeks mid-Jan, but it seems this is illegal !
Perhaps we would have to leave the van on Rhodes or Kos?
Sledgehammers and nuts . . .

Any informed input welcome.

Helen


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Helen,

We were looking into this a while back. Maramara lines did a (very expensive) route from Ancona - Cesme, has that folded? Can't find their website anymore.

There is also a company called Mesline Medeuropean from Brindisi to Cesme, not sure if thats still operating....

http://www.cemar.it/dest/ferries_turkey.htm

Don's yer man for any further advice.

Pete


----------



## flossy92 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi, yep, Marmara Lines is not running this year. A couple of years ago we travelled with Ulusoy Lines which whilst being a freight company does take ordinary folk and their vans if they have space. We were treated extremely well and they run x3 times per week from Trieste to Cesme. Not cheap and you cant book ie you have to contact them a couple of days in advance of their sailing and they will say whether or not they can accomodate. It's also worth remembering if you go this route that a) it is a freight company and they take the most direct route ie they will pay no regard to passenger comfort and b) we had to pay cash at the port office which was a bit of a shock but we managed and got proper receipts etc.

It is not illegal to fly home for a couple of weeks but your vehicle must be left in bond with Customs. This is very possible at Dalaman and, certainly this year, the cost was about £20pw which is less than parking a vehicle at the airport for a week?!

If you want to chat more, maybe you can pm me

Good luck and enjoy! We will be setting off again for Turkey at the end of August regards David


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Turkey by sea*



hmh said:


> We are interested in over-wintering on the S. coast of Turkey but would like to do one journey at least mainly by ferry.
> 
> A shame that ferries are no longer running between Italy and Turkey, and not much runs after end October.
> 
> ...


Hi Helen,

I see David has answered your post about bonding the vehicle. 

Make sure you have the correct insurance (Green Card) to enter Turkey and that the tourist visa is only valid for 90days and not 3 months.

We are leaving on the 1 December to spend 3 months or more in a rented cottage at Keciler near Fetheyi. 

You will find more info at http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/category/8/71/30/

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Turkey by sea*

Thanks for that, Don.

Why 90 days and not 3 months?

We get an automatic Green Card from our French insurance, I suppose we have to have one over here, whereas in Britain one mostly doesn't.

I don't think we would be there more than 3 months, but someone said you can stay longer if you go out of the country - say, to Syria - whilst there. (Don't see us going to Syria, maybe that was written some time ago . . .)

Helen


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Turkey by sea*



hmh said:


> Thanks for that, Don.
> 
> Why 90 days and not 3 months?
> 
> ...


Helen,

Turkey is Turkey one does not ask why :? :? :?

When buying a visa at the border one sometimes pay £10 and another time €15, you get use to there ways in time. Check the dates on your visa carefully also next to your visa stamp on the drivers passport is a date and that's when the vehicle must be exported by. Check that date as well.

If you want to stay longer than 90 days you can try and extend your visa at Kas see http://www.fethiyetimes.com/expat-zone/visa/5315-tourist-visa-renew-the-easy-way.html we will try and extend ours if it's still running in Feb/Mar.

See also http://www.fethiyetimes.com/expat-zone/visa/5308-tourist-visa-overstay-at-your-peril.html ref over staying your visa.

Enjoy your trip, if you get to Fetheyi maybe we can meet up for a chat.

Don


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

That would be nice. It's all still at the planning stage, but that is an area we fancy.

Helen


----------



## flossy92 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi again, a couple of further thoughts came to mind: a) certainly here in the UK some Green Card issuers do not cover the whole of Turkey (nor for that matter some breakdown insurers) so it would probably be worth checking that you have the cover/insurances you want; and b) the 90 day personal visa is for any period of up to 90 days in any 180 days whilst a vehicle can be taken in by UK citizens for up to 180 days. 

As, Don says, Turkey is Turkey - but it is lovely! 

Serife! David


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

flossy92 said:


> Hi again, a couple of further thoughts came to mind: a) certainly here in the UK some Green Card issuers do not cover the whole of Turkey (nor for that matter some breakdown insurers) so it would probably be worth checking that you have the cover/insurances you want; and b) the 90 day personal visa is for any period of up to 90 days in any 180 days whilst a vehicle can be taken in by UK citizens for up to 180 days.
> 
> As, Don says, Turkey is Turkey - but it is lovely!
> 
> Serife! David


Hi David,

The last couple of times we have visited Turkey the vehicle was only granted permission to stay for the duration of the green card.

Regards

Don


----------



## flossy92 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Don,

Remembering that this is Turkey we are talking about (bureaucratic in the extreme with "rules" which are often prone to local/individual interpretation) it is probably quite correct that your vehicle was stamped for the duration of the green card. However, the rules for vehicles are reasonably clear and can be found here at the Turkish Customs site:

http://en.gumruk.gov.tr/traveler/

A reasonable pointer with bags of information for travelers can also be found here:

http://berlin.cg.mfa.gov.tr/AboutTurkey.aspx?ID=25

and (honest this'll be the last link!), a site for good info but usually a deal of digging is necessary is:

http://www.mfa.gov.tr/default.en.mfa

We reckon that the best advice for anyone travelling to Turkey is not to be put off by any of the above rather just smile and comply and then enjoy an often quite different experience.

cheers David


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi David,

It's a very brave person who quotes rules/regulations to customs/immigration officials. 8O 8O 

One of the main reasons for posting the info is these days many have not travelled outside the EU and it can be a bit confusing for the inexperienced the first time they have to go through the procedure to enter Turkey. 

Any tips I post here are from personal experience which I hope will help the first timers in Turkey. I don't think that I have ever put anybody off going to Turkey.  

We might meet up in Turkey sometime and compare notes, we are usually there over the winter period Dec - April.   

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Last winter, several people renewed their Turkish Visa whilst we were there, and it seemed fairly straight forward to secure a second three months from Kas harbour, by taking the short ferry crossing to Meis (Greek Island) as a foot passenger, after getting permission from the harbour Customs Office to briefly leave Turkey without the motor home. (Crossing is 22 Euro return pp plus 15 Euro for the Visa). It was also an opprortunity to buy some bacon, pork and duty free.

Other attempts from Marmaris (crossing to Rhodes) were frustrated by bureaucracy and cancelled crossings. 

On the subject of crossing from Greece by ferry. We met one Dutch family who sailed from Piraeus to Chios.... then Chios to Cesme. From memory, it cost around Euro 500, but saved a huge drive with young children.

They said that there was just enough room on the Chios-Cesme leg, with the back of their motorhome hanging over the rear of the ferry !! 

Best wishes.

Barry and Ruth


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Turkey by Sea*

Do you mean 500 Euros from Chios to Cesme, or from Piraeus?

That is what we heard, that it is possible to take a ferry from a Greek island, but that they are small and really load the prices to limit the no. of mh's they take.

What a way to do business, eh? Sounds like the Milk Marketing Board, you can't buy cheddar in France, though you can buy every sort of Dutch cheese . . .

Turkey sounds like Morocco, lots of off-putting forms to fill in as you enter and leave, but I doubt it will phase us . . .

Helen


----------



## flossy92 (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh no, not another thought! 

The Turkish Authorities have now introduced a different sort of toll system on some roads, eg certainly on the E87 around Izmir and onwards where there are now no manned toll booths. 

When we were there earlier in the year, the system seemed to be: stop at the first toll post, press the button and then go through despite the red cross; before your exit junction toll post stop on the side of the road; go to the office and buy a pass for about 20YTL; then go to the toll post, swipe the pass and receive a nice green tick. No-one we have spoken to seems to know how long the passes last although ours lasted a good few weeks and we look forward to seeing if it still works when we get back in September. However, English speakers were very clear in their warnings about stopping before the exit toll post advising that to go through and then stop to purchase a card would result in "a big fine". Seemed to work for us.

Helen, there are good websites to check the prices from Cesme to Chios and the prices arent at all bad. Maybe a google search? 

cheers David


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Turkey by Sea*



hmh said:


> Do you mean 500 Euros from Chios to Cesme, or from Piraeus?
> 
> That is what we heard, that it is possible to take a ferry from a Greek island, but that they are small and really load the prices to limit the no. of mh's they take.
> 
> ...


Helen,

This will give you some idea of the fares for the Chois - Cesme crossing.

http://ferries-turkey.com/ferry-routes/turkey-greece/cesme-chios-ferry-en.html

There are no off putting forms to fill in at the border, Just purchase your personal visa and then the vehicle details are noted and a stamp is put in the drivers passport.

We have used the Marmaris - Rhodes ferry and it was a very tight fit with our 7.5 metre van we had at the time.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi David,

Have you ever driven overland to Turkey if so what route did you use?  

I'm thinking about going overland in the first week in December so any info will be most welcome.

Have driven home in the spring overland by various routes but never out in December.

Don


----------



## flossy92 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Don, nope never had the whatsits to do the whole drive, we've always gone via Italy (from wherever we've fetched up), ferry, Greece. We've been tempted a number of times but the main reason for not doing the whole drive is that, from talking to others (and reading forums ), there does seem to be a very good chance of damage to vehicles because of the roads and particularly so in Romania so we've always decided not to take that risk. 

David


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Turkey by Sea*



hmh said:


> Do you mean 500 Euros from Chios to Cesme, or from Piraeus?


That was for the full journey from Piraeus to Cesme...... single.

Barry


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Don Madge said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Have you ever driven overland to Turkey if so what route did you use?
> 
> ...


Hi Don, I drove back overland in March '10 (a few weeks after we met in Kusadasi). I went via Greece, Albania, Montenegro, Croatia, Slovenia, Italy, mostly on the Adriatic coast. Any other route and I guess you'd have some seriously snowy mountain passes to deal with in December, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Turkey by Sea*



StanDup said:


> hmh said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean 500 Euros from Chios to Cesme, or from Piraeus?
> ...


Hi Barry,

Just being doing some research and it looks like one can get from Brindisi to Chios for under €600.

Brindisi to Patras. Endeavor Lines €142 6 metre van & 2 deck pax.

Piraeus to Chios. Nell Lines €260 6 m van  2 berth cabin?

Chios to Cesme €180 6 m van €130 2 pax €50

I'm waiting on the confirmation on the Piraeus - Chios price from ferries.gr

Using that route could save a 800 mile.

Another option.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

StanDup said:


> On the subject of crossing from Greece by ferry. We met one Dutch family who sailed from Piraeus to Chios.... then Chios to Cesme. From memory, it cost around Euro 500, but saved a huge drive with young children.
> 
> They said that there was just enough room on the Chios-Cesme leg, with the back of their motorhome hanging over the rear of the ferry !!
> 
> ...


Hi Barry,

It looks like we might use the Piraeus -Chios-Cesme route in December. Do you have any idea what time of the year the Dutch family did the trip?

It looks like we can get from Brindisi to Cesme for about €577.  

It might mean a stay of a few days in Chios if the weather is poor, not a great hardship as we have never visited the island and there are a lot of free camping spots available.  

Don


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Don.

They crossed early February. 

An intrepid Dutch couple (with two infants) living in France....... with a month or so off to visit Greece, Turkey and Syria !! 

Barry


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi y'all,

I sent a query to [email protected] and this was the response.

I think they are quoting one-way only, and for 1 passenger.

Helen

FERRY QUOTATION

OUTWARD ITALY-GREECE-TURKEY

ITALY-GREECE

ROUTE 1

FERRY DEPARTING BARI ON 2011-NOV-01 AT 20:00 ARRIVING IN PATRAS ON 2011-NOV-02 AT 12:30

PASSENGER 1

VEHICLE = CAMPER 6M-3M.
ACCOMMODATION = OUTSIDE CABIN

_____________________________________________________

GREECE-GREEK ISLANDS

ROUTE 2

FERRY DEPARTING ATHENS ON 2011-NOV-02 AT XX:XX ARRIVING IN KOS ON 2011-NOV-03 AT XX:XX

_____________________________________________________

GREEK ISLANDS-TURKEY

ROUTE 3

FERRY DEPARTING KOS ON 2011-NOV-03 AT 17:00 ARRIVING IN BODRUM ON 2011-NOV-03 AT 18:00

PASSENGER 1

VEHICLE = CAMPER 6M-3M.
ACCOMMODATION = DECK SEAT

RETURN TURKEY-GREECE-ITALY

TURKEY-GREEK ISLANDS

ROUTE 4

FERRY DEPARTING BODRUM ON 2012-MAR-XX AT XX:XX ARRIVING IN KOS ON 2012-MAR-XX AT XX:XX

_____________________________________________________

GREEK ISLANDS- GREECE

ROUTE 5

FERRY DEPARTING KOS ON 2012-MAR-XX AT XX:XX ARRIVING IN ATHENS ON 2012-MAR-XX AT XX:XX

_____________________________________________________

GREECE-ITALY

ROUTE 6

FERRY DEPARTING PATRAS ON 2012-MAR-XX AT XX:XX ARRIVING IN VENICE ON 2012-MAR-XX AT XX:XX

E-voucher issue fee = Included.

GRAND TOTAL: ROUTES-1,3 = Euro767.80.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Helen,

I worked my price on the following on a 6 metre van and 2 senior pax.

http://www.ferries.gr/endeavorlines/brindisi-patras.htm
10 Dec Brindisi to Patras using the camper deck €143

http://www.ferries.gr/hsw/chios-lesvos-ferries.htm
Piraeus to Chios VIP numbered seat. 6 hour crossing. €254
The winter schedules will not be published until October so cannot
get a firm sailing time now. The prices are OK as they are published for the year.

http://ferries-turkey.com/ferry-routes/turkey-greece/cesme-chios-ferry-en.html
Chios to Cesme. 90 minute crossing Van €130 & pax €50

Total €577

We usually travel out in Dec/Jan and have never booked in advance just turn up at the port and pay.

The weather can cause delays at that time of the year but we just sit it out in the van as and when it is required.

Don


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Turkey by sea*

Thanks for that.

How do you find the weather there in the winter?

Is it as wet as all that?!

Helen


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Helen,

The weather is on a par with Spain/Portugal but not as hot as Morocco or the Canaries. In 2004 we had snow in Kusadasi in January, the first time in 10 years if I remember correctly, they had to winterise the LPG.

You need to get along the Med coast past Marmaris for the better weather and stay on the coast until mid/late March before venturing into the mountains (Cappadocia etc). We always check out the weather forecast before venturing in land anyway.

We have always been lucky in Turkey with the weather in 12 years we have never had a lot of rain. We have gone as far as the Syrian border and the weather was very good there. There are plenty of places to free camp as many of the campsites are closed in the winter or closed down completely.

Getting back to the Greece/Turkey ferries this site http://ferries-turkey.com/ferry-routes/turkey-greece/turkey-greece-index-en.html
has all the ferry options available.

Don


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Turkey Jan 2011 and 2012*

Covering the same ground as Barry and Ruth a year ago, will be glad when it warms up it is perishing at the moment, just N of Izmir. Are there really lemon trees at Selcuk?

have sent all our co-ordinates to Magbaz who have posted them on their website I think, they might be useful to you Peejay, are you planning to extend your map?

When you come off the ferry at Canakkale, that is, if you have taken the smaller ferry from W of Eceabat, make sure you turn left almost immediately, so as not to end up in the maze of little streets !

To be continued . . .

H and D


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Helen and David,

If I get enough coords and permissions from everyone then might be tempted to extend the map when we return.

Funnily enough Magbaz emailed me your travel account earlier, a great read so far. I admire you for doing it different from the norm via the Albania ferry.
Hope the weather improves for you and keep the instalments going....

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/1280/30/

Pete


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Turkey Jan 2011 and 2012*

Barry hi,
Now at Dalyan, have just found the part of your last year's thread w/ lots of co-ordinates . . . very useful!
You mention parking up in Greece and flying back to the uk for a few weeks - do you mind if I ask , where from and who with?
Regards,
Helen and David


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Morning Helen & David

We flew from Athens to Manchester with EasyJet. They also fly to Gatwick & Edinburg (I think).

We left the van on a campsite nr Tolo. It was a bit of a run to the airport but it was well looked after and was free. The campsite owners said that they park their big Hymer @ Athens airport when they fly out, sleeping in the MH the night before. We looked & can confirm that the Long Stay car park is a short stroll from the airport & we would consider using that option next time. 

The weather should be picking up now. Get back to us if we can help further. We're at Dover heading south so getting back to you might be tricky for a couple of days.

Have a great trip. 

Barry


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Turkey Jan 2011 and 2012*

Thanks for that speedy reply!

Don't think we'll be doing that this year, but useful info to bear in mind.

Last Jan we flew back from Sicily,leavng tne van parked at Trapani airport for 10 days, Ryanair to stansted.

It was particularly useful as we had a 5.30 am flight!

Felt odd as only cars parked there apart from us, but T airport is out in the country, and there were police around who moved us on when we were sussing out the carpark the week before.

Maybe see you down here, if we r still around then . . .

Helen and David


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Turkey Jan 2011 and 2012*

Thanks for that speedy reply!

Don't think we'll be doing that this year, but useful info to bear in mind.

Last Jan we flew back from Sicily,leavng tne van parked at Trapani airport for 10 days, Ryanair to stansted.

It was particularly useful as we had a 5.30 am flight!

Felt odd as only cars parked there apart from us, but T airport is out in the country, and there were police around who moved us on when we were sussing out the carpark the week before.

Maybe see you down here, if we r still around then . . .

Helen and David


----------

